# Article: Ride with Glenn and Save the Rhino



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?363-Ride-with-Glenn-and-Save-the-Rhino


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

Glenn, £5 from me to get you started towards your target.

Good luck.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheers Callum!

I'm headed to the Cycle Show in Birmingham this weekend to check out winter jersey's as my last year's top is now a size too big









I'm taking the training seriously and aim to be much fitter earlier in the season too

Your support is much appreciated


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to Milanski for donating too

I'm back from the cycle show and have been inspired by some of the new technology available and the price of which is coming down all the time too.

No major purchases, other than some training products. No excuses this year for not getting in the miles over the winter months.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tickled to see that *coldplayer*, *Chris Dunstan*, *Reneb* and *MStambo* have all donated towards my cycle ride in aid of Save the Rhino!

Thank you for your donations.

So far we have raised enough for 5 foam mattresses for rangers on patrol in South Africa, or 10 months worth of bike servicing for Indonesian rhino patrol units.

Training Update:

This week I have purchased a new indoor trainer tyre so that I can pedal further, for longer, indoors - now that it is gloomy outside, without bothering my wife or the neighbours.

I'm overcoming a wrist injury and this is the motivation I need to put in the miles, whatever the pain I'm feeling. Even the doctor told me to 'man up'







(well it wasn't that harsh but she told me there's no reason not to keep training)


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

make sure you check out Sufferfest and/or Trainer Road for indoor training Glenn - both are 100x more effective than just sitting spinning the pedals. Do you have a BIG fan for your indoor work?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to *working dog* for donating to this great cause


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This afternoons training ride took me to former RAF Fighter Command centre, Bentley Priory.

Now the grounds are being turned into apartments and luxury homes, although the Spitfire (replica) remains.










10.1 miles and a pleasant 14c for much of the ride.

I'm looking forward to heading outdoors again tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to the members whop have recently donated towards this great cause!

This morning I headed out with a local club that I have joined recently - Bombay Bicycle Club - a bunch of lads who met through their children's schools and formed a cycle club local to me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/292041119

I felt great today. We had a decent pace with minimal stops - which for 10 people was an achievement in itself.

Hills were no problem today, and I was back in time to cook breakfast for my wife









I set a few personal bests in the process.

It helps that I have shed over 22kgs since Jan last year (that's 3.5 stone in old money) as I am working towards beating my previous distance in the Ride100 in August.

In case you're wondering what I am raising money for please click the link in my signature or here https://www.justgiving.com/rhino-glenn/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That you to those members who have donated already - including Anonymous







who just donated £20!

I'd love to thank you for your donation which has helped us reach 57% already!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're in Cardiff on Sunday come and say hi.

I will be wearing my new Save the Rhino jersey on a 50km ride at Velothon Wales


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in Cardiff ahead of Velothon Wales.

On the way we drove part of tomorrow's route. It's lumpy, but I'm looking forward to riding it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Worth every second of pain up Caerphilly Mountain.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will be doing laps of Richmond Park tomorrow from about 0900 for a few hours.

If anyone is keen then lets catch up. Coffee's on me (via a short trip to Barnes)

PM me with your mobile if you're in the area.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Donated.

Do i get a rhino?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Froggy!

I have a feeling they're rather limited editions at present...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, I just logged in to https://www.justgiving.com/rhino-glenn/

Froggy, I want to give you a great big hug!

I'm meeting some of my fellow riders on Tuesday next week. They are an amazing bunch - just like you, they are all helping save lives of Rhinos the world over


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Every little helps!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Hi Glenn,

My daughter loves helping people and animals. We saw the rhinos at Chester Zoo earlier in the year and I told her you were raising money to help them in the wild. So she wanted to help too. She's saved some of her pocket money plus sold cakes to family. Apologies for not being able to gift aid but our circumstances don't allow us too. Best of luck.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Obsy! What a fantastic gesture. Its great to know that kids have the chance to see Rhinos - for how much longer I do not know, but lets hope it's for generations to come


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed. Not sure we'll ever get chance to see them in the wild but will keep on supporting the efforts of people like yourself.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a photo of me in my Save the Rhino jersey in Richmond Park yesterday.

22c average temp and 32 miles ridden.

I'll be heading back next weekend for 40+ if anyone would like to join me?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Bigpikle for your support for this great cause.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice place Richmond park, my brother had his after wedding party at the big posh place, forget what it's called!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think that's Pembroke Lodge. I was looking at White Lodge when the photo was taken.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Glenn - not sure of your location but i'd recommend investigating any local cycling clubs. There is nothing like the pull of others to get you out the door more often and the social aspect to help you get more miles in. It might well open new routes and training opportunities to you as well - its been instrumental in taking me to the next level in recent years.

Good luck in August and beyond.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I headed out just after 6am this morning for a 30 miler and met some of my club mates at a local café.

For the past few weeks some of them have been on a trip around the UK so we had reduced numbers.

They are good motivation and I've noticed an improvement since riding with them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Today I set my fastest 40k (25 miles) which even included a hill I have been meaning to tackle for some time.

I'm hoping to ride again tomorrow, which will be one of the last long rides before the event in a couple of weeks time.

Thank you to all who have donated so far.

I'm £153.25 short of my target... https://www.justgiving.com/rhino-glenn/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Come on people, help Glenn hit that target!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Small donation on its way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Earlier this week I visited Save the Rhino to see first hand how we are making a difference.

Unlike some charities, Save the Rhino makes funds available immediately, for a range of low ticket items (not just major capital investments)

Other charities spend money on major infrastructure (like helicopters and vehicles), whereas Save the Rhino provides the essentials - like boots for the rangers feet, sleeping mats, first aid kits (as more and more rangers are getting injured on patrol - it's a dangerous job!) and also helps fund education programs to discourage some ethnicities from participating in Rhino-horn based rituals.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you jonc for your support - all donations will help protect the species, which are being poached at an alarming rate

This link shows the gravity of the situation


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

You are very welcome. If I was in your neck of the woods I would be out training with you too.

It's a fantastic cause. Anything that helps combat mans depressing ability to wipe out such amazing animals is a cause I can get behind.

Did you get out again today?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I sure did. After early morning rain a club mate called me and asked if I would like to take him out for a ride. An extra 20 miles for the weekend - felt good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/349306305


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome! Great work Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's only 4 sleeps to go, and I'm close to my fundraising target now. Thank you to all who have donated and supported me so far as I aim to ride 100 miles for Save the Rhino on Sunday.

Last weekend I took to the streets of Paris, walking more than 9 miles each day in between coffeeshops and cycle shops and watching the Tour de France.

My legs felt great and I will do a light cycle tomorrow night after collecting my rider registration pack for the big event.

*Click here* to see some of the photos I took in the VIP / rider arrival area after stage 21 of the Tour de France in Paris.

p.s I'm £93.75 short of the target..

http://justgiving.co.uk/rhino-glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm at 94% of my target - thank you









The forecast for Sunday is 100% better than last year (which was the back end of a hurricane)

I'll be heading to bed early tomorrow night for an 0400 alarm before heading to the start line


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

All the best


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

You're now ten quid closer to your total. Have a great ride; I hope the spare tube isn't needed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to the following forum members who have helped me nearly reach my goal for the ride tomorrow.

Your support is nothing short of amazing, and the funds are going directly to a great organisation who is actively making a difference on the ground in the areas where the 5 Rhino species live.

aaroncornish

Andrew

beanheroes

Bigpikle

CallumT

Chris Dunstan

Coldplayer

froggystyle

JGF

johnnygee04

JonC

Milanski

mstambo

obsy

Reneb

Robti

ronsil

The Systemic Kid

Tom Bussey


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Just back from seeing these amazing animals at Whipsnade with my little boy. Very late on this, but good luck Glenn and congrats on hitting your target!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you JGF. I didn't know we had a fine specimen so close by. Must pay a visit to Whipsnade.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

So glad you made your target Glenn. My daughter and I are looking forward to seeing the pictures. Best of luck.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can't wait to start riding.

The scary thing is, imagine you started pedalling at 0818 today, and hadn't stopped since. Then think you still have another hour or more to go.

That's my day tomorrow


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Better weather this year for it Glenn but it still sounds like you will be thinking of rule 5 as the ride progresses.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rule 5 is the only rule is it not?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I did it!

RideLondon completed (minus Leith Hill - closed due to a medical emergency and overcrowding)

https://www.strava.com/activities/359522882

Thank you to all who supported me - and Save the Rhino

The combined total raised was over £22000 and this may translate into matched grants by governments and other agencies totally nearly £250k !

I'm off for a well earned curry and an early night


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Stonking effort Glenn. Little miss and I watched some on TV of the pro's and it looked tough. We'll done, enjoy that curry sir!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well done Glenn! Least the weather hasn't been too bad. Did you Strava it?


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well done @Glenn; some kudos coming your way and I'll follow you on strava if you don't mind.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Johnny

Always happy to have Strava followers. Means I can push myself in training a little more knowing someone is watching







(always being safe though)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done Glenn - a great ride for a great cause.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For anyone who is keen (or mad enough) to put their names in the ballot for 2016 the link will be available on Monday 10th August at https://www.ridelondon.co.uk/


----------

